# In einer Batch .ini ausführen



## Madej (8. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich in einer .ini pfade drin stehen habe und diese dann mit einer batch aussführen möchte geht das? also das dann praktisch die bat die ini ausliest und diese ausführt ! Aber in die ini sollen immer wieder neue pfade hinzugefügt werden und des sind schon über 100 datein. Deshalb will ich des automatisieren. Würde mich freuen wenn mir jmd hilft


----------



## deepthroat (9. Oktober 2007)

Hi.

Warum speicherst du denn sowas in einer .ini Datei? Warum schreibst du nicht gleich eine .bat Datei die du direkt ausführen kannst?

Ansonsten könnte man die .ini Datei in einer for Schleife einlesen und die Programme auch starten. Siehe "help for".

Gruß


----------

